# Lots of Small Mouth and One Nice Coffee Worm Bass



## Captain Ahab (May 24, 2007)

PC Baits Coffee Worms came through again. For those who do not know, I had PC Baits pour me a bunch of worms in a custom color - Dark Roast Coffee Bean. They look great and since I received them I have been nailing large bass with them.

Fished the DE River all morning and had a blast catching nice (13-16") SM Bass. Hit a small pond this afternoon, and caught dinks until I switched to the Coffee Worm - First cast:







3lbs 8 oz. - not to shabby!


----------



## cjensen (May 28, 2007)

Fat belly on that thing. Has the spawn happened yet in youre neck of the woods?


----------



## JustFishN (May 28, 2007)

that thing looks like it weighs a lot more than 3lbs! Nice catch!


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 28, 2007)

I wanna know where you are catchin all these big bass at...


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 28, 2007)

nice fish bud.


----------

